# Wasatch Elk Sucess!



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Got it done on the Wasatch with my dad and sister on Wednesday night!

We had just got in to a water hole at about 5:15 and set up a little blind made out of camo burlap and natural vegetation. At about 5:25 I looked into the tree line and saw an elk coming in to get a drink. Realizing it was a spike, I picked up my bow and started to get ready for him to come in. Using the blind we had made, I drew my bow back and settled my pin right on his vitals. At that moment he was at 17 yards. He didn't have a clue we were settled in right next to him. I released my arrow and it hit a little high, but nevertheless a complete pass through! We had a great blood trail to follow, and it led us right to him, about 150 yards away! I had made a good shot that double lunged him. The rest is history as we gutted, quartered him, and hauled him off the mountain. This was definitely a hunt to remember! All thanks to my dad who helped me through all of this, and for my sister who hiked all the miles with us! :mrgreen:









Me with my bull









Me, my sister, and my dad


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet!----SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Way to go.
Big congrats.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Great job - the smiles tell it all! I don't know who's more excited, you or your sister.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very cool! Congrats!!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hell yes! I was on the Wasatch last week. Didn't see crap! Congrats man.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulations! I love stories like this.

Cheddar


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Good stuff congrats


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats that a nice big spike!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like a great time! Congrats!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Great job!!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Great Spike! way to go.
cred points for sure!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Nice...... Congrats on the good hunt and the good memories.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great Job! Congratulations!!!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Way to go! Love that last picture with the 3 of you - smiles all around!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice story. The pictures say it all


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats your kids will never forget that!


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome! That's a freaking huge spike!


----------



## devobrodie (Feb 7, 2015)

that is great!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

You did VERY well........


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Outstanding !!!!


----------



## bowhunter1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## UTJuice (Oct 2, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We saw more spikes this year than I've ever seen. And not one cow...


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome! congrats! archery spike in velvet. not many can brag about that. spikes are hard enough with rifle. happy for you


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done, congrats!


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

So awesome! Love pics of kids hunting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome congrats


----------

